# Maui-March 2008-Great Alamo Car Rental Rate



## SherryS (Jan 4, 2008)

Just got a great rental rate from Alamo for a full-sized car for Feb.28 - March 14, 2008  (15 days).  Used my Entertainment coupon for total price of:  $291.78.  Noticed that intermediate and compact sizes were also at good prices at Alamo.   Saved about $200 from my rate I reserved last April.  It pays to keep checking for better car rental rates!
P.S.  Price without the Entertainment coupon was still good....Much better than I had previously reserved.  Cost without coupon was $319 for 15 day for a full-sized car from Alamo.


----------



## Mel7706 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Coupon/code?*

How does one get the coupon?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2008)

The Entertainment coupon is from the Entertainment Book which you can buy online and locally - usually discounted, online.  All books (all areas) have the same coupons for major car rental agencies.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 5, 2008)

And if you're planning on traveling to Hawaii, note that the Entertainment books usually offer the best value on Oahu.  The other islands have been under represented in the past. 

I think your best bet is to order it for your hometown and use the 2-for-1 dining card that comes with it.  The car rental coupons are great for traveling and are good nationwide.  There's an American Airline coupon good for 5% off any fare over $150 with a max of 6 passengers.


----------



## Hoc (Jan 5, 2008)

That's not really such a great rate.  I just rented a compact from Alamo on Maui two weeks ago for $220 for the week, all in, and that's during peak season.  Got the rate via Travelocity -- it was the regular rate, as long as you book a few months in advance.


----------



## Palguy (Jan 5, 2008)

We are leaving for Maui on Monday Jan. 7th. I just made a proposal not 10 minutes ago on Priceline for an intermediate size car for 8 days at $16 a day and it was accepted by Alamo. Total charges including taxes $185.48. That's $29.15 or 14% less than the total of a previous reservation made with Alamo back in August. I wish I had gone $14 a day now. After you make your rental reservation it doesn't hurt to make a bid about 15% lower a couple of days before you leave. If someone has excess inventory you will likely get a better rate. Then just cancel your previous reservation. It worked for me.:whoopie: 

Tom


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 6, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> And if you're planning on traveling to Hawaii, note that the Entertainment books usually offer the best value on Oahu.  The other islands have been under represented in the past.



I should clarify:  When I said that the Entertainment books usually offer the best value on Oahu, I'm not talking about rental cars but rather the discount coupons that you get with the Hawaii edition.  Most of the coupons for dining and activities are for companies located in Oahu. 

That's why I advise getting your local edition if you plan to use the rental car coupons that are included.  You'll probably get more value if you use the coupons in your hometown than try to find and use the restaurants listed in the Hawaii edition.   Unless you happen to live on Oahu, in which case I'm jealous.  

Sorry I wasn't more clear.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 6, 2008)

Palguy said:


> We are leaving for Maui on Monday Jan. 7th. I just made a proposal not 10 minutes ago on Priceline for an intermediate size car for 8 days at $16 a day and it was accepted by Alamo./QUOTE]
> 
> Great rate!  I might try that when I go in July though it seems that everything is higher in July -- the airfare, the rental cars.  At least I've locked in the lodging!


----------



## SherryS (Jan 6, 2008)

Hoc said:


> That's not really such a great rate.  I just rented a compact from Alamo on Maui two weeks ago for $220 for the week, all in, and that's during peak season.  Got the rate via Travelocity -- it was the regular rate, as long as you book a few months in advance.



I have been checking a lot of websites (Kayak, Orbitz, Travelocity, and direct car company websites) every week or so since last April for a full-sized car on Maui for my dates.  This rate was over $200 less expensive than any rate I had found during the last 10 months or so, using any and all discount codes I have on record.  SOOO, to me this WAS a great rate, and I needed a full-sized for specific dates to fit 4 adults plus luggage!!


----------



## tiger1210 (Jan 9, 2008)

I just booked with Alamo for 7 days, July 6-13, compact with entertainmment book for $173.38 total. I think that is pretty good.


----------



## SherryS (Jan 9, 2008)

Hoc said:


> That's not really such a great rate.  I just rented a compact from Alamo on Maui two weeks ago for $220 for the week, all in, and that's during peak season.  Got the rate via Travelocity -- it was the regular rate, as long as you book a few months in advance.



HOC,
 I think you missed the part of my post that said the rate of $291 was all incusive AND for 2 weeks plus one day.  That is much less than the weekly rate you quoted AND the rate is for a full-sized vehicle!


----------



## Hoc (Jan 9, 2008)

SherryS said:


> HOC,
> I think you missed the part of my post that said the rate of $291 was all incusive AND for 2 weeks plus one day.  That is much less than the weekly rate you quoted AND the rate is for a full-sized vehicle!



You're right.  I did miss the part that it was $291 for 15 days.  That is a great rate.


----------



## readyalready (Jan 10, 2008)

Did the rates pop back up or am I too late in March for the good ones?  Best I could find for full size was 229 for 1 week and for a mini van was 407 for 8 days the 29th-6th.


----------



## SherryS (Jan 11, 2008)

readyalready said:


> Did the rates pop back up or am I too late in March for the good ones?  Best I could find for full size was 229 for 1 week and for a mini van was 407 for 8 days the 29th-6th.



Just rechecked rate, and price is up only slightly (about $10 more per week).  My exact dates are:  Feb. 28 - March 14.  Even using Orbitz (not the Alamo website itself), rate is there!


----------



## gstepic (Jan 11, 2008)

*How is the service with Alamo?*

On our last trip, which consisted of visiting the four major islands, we booked our inter-island flights with Aloha airlines and they booked our car rentals for all the islands except Oahu. I think for an economy car the rate was about 33 a day. We used Avis and we were very impressed with their service. We never had to wait long to pick up or drop off. I have learned to be a little wary of their specials because somehow we ended up spending a lot more on Kauai then we planned even though it was a special. 

I liked the service well enough to think I would always use Avis, but if their rates are 10 bucks or more per day higher than many other places, maybe a little longer wait would not seem so bad. Our next trip we will have a little extra time so we won't be as rushed. There have been some posts talking about very long waits so this is a concern if we would have to wait hours instead of a few extra minutes because of slower service. 

So basically I would like to know if most of you that have used Alamo or even other car companies and have felt on Maui the service was decent enough. I am not that demanding, but waiting a couple hours may stretch my easy going personality a little.

Gary


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 11, 2008)

gstepic said:


> So basically I would like to know if most of you that have used Alamo or even other car companies and have felt on Maui the service was decent enough. I am not that demanding, but waiting a couple hours may stretch my easy going personality a little.
> 
> Gary



Gary - at least half of our rentals in Hawai'i are done through Priceline. I generally wind up paying somewhere between $18 and $25 day for an intermediate size car.


----------



## gstepic (Jan 11, 2008)

*Good to know*

Steve,

I will give Priceline a good hard look. I have an affilate relationship with Expedia (basically I get a small commission for putting their link on my photography web-site) and I thought rates with Expedia are about as good as anywhere. For my flight they were a little better than travelocity.

I believe I can do the same with Priceline so like I said I will give them a good look. I would be happy with anything around $30 per day. 

Gary


----------



## tiger1210 (Jan 11, 2008)

why be happy with $30.00 a day when if you shop you can get $20.00? When you say $30.00, are you including out the door, taxes and fees?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 11, 2008)

gstepic said:


> Steve,
> 
> I will give Priceline a good hard look. I have an affilate relationship with Expedia (basically I get a small commission for putting their link on my photography web-site) and I thought rates with Expedia are about as good as anywhere. For my flight they were a little better than travelocity.
> 
> ...



Just to be clear, when I mention Priceline, I'm referring to the "name-your-own-price" portion of their site, not the area that is similar to Expedia or Orbitz.

I've never seen the general portion of the PL site return rates the differ from what I get using Orbitz or Kayak. I rarely check Expedia or Travelocity because those sites haven't given me any different rates than I get at Orbitz or Kayak.  In fact, I'm pretty sure that Expedia and Trevelocity are among the sites Kayak aggregates.

Also, in almost all cases I can match or beat the best price offered by Kayak, Expedia, Orbitz etc. by going directly to the car rental company website.


----------

